# Hurry up and wait



## Boozer (25 May 2011)

Heya all, I'm 19 years old (and new to the forums) and currently today I went to the Fort York Armory in Toronto to get the down low on the variety of Infantry reserve units that were possibly recruiting..before hand I called a recruiter and he said that the Queens Own Rifles were. So, without hesitation I got a ride to the Armory and filled out a small application that would be sent out to the reserve units. I know it was just a small application but ever since then I've been very antsy and eager and it hasn't even been a full day since I left the Armory. I'm aware of the term "Hurry up and wait" but since I was told that one of the units were open, that maybe somewhere along the lines I could be a hopeful recruit even though I'm sure I'm the last in the queue for being picked. A lot of things came rushing through my head like what if I miss-spelled something on the application? What If that hurt my chances? What if, What if...I'm just getting anxious and I'm usually calm and collected. My plan is to hopefully get the Infantry training done and getting some hands on experience get see if that occupation is where I'd like to stay with so I could transfer my skills over to the regular forces.  Can the waiting period for reserve units be compared to the waiting period of regular force applications? Should I possibly scout out a job that will fill in time between now and when or if I get selected? Everyones advice would be fantastic, and thank you.


----------



## multihobbist (25 May 2011)

I definately recommend you to get another job in the waiting period.
It took me literally a whole year to get sworn in from the day I applied.
I was also a 16 yr old kid and was dependant on parents in highschoool so I didn't NEED to get a job, but age 19 you may want to have one as you don't know how long the application process will take.
Also if you did make a spelling or grammar mistake they will inform you and have you fill it up again when they do look at it.


----------



## Boozer (25 May 2011)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sapplicant (25 May 2011)

Things to do while waiting:

-Get a full time job, start working 40 hours a week. 
-Learn to better budget your time and money.
-Get a part time job, and bump your total up to 60/70 hours a week. 
-Work on functioning on 5 hours of sleep a night without drinking coffee.
-Read some books.
-Learn to play an instrument.
-Exercise.
-Contact a nutritionist and formulate a good eating plan.
-Meet new people, expand your social network.
-Learn how to dance proper.
-Try no to drink too much, or often.
-Take some courses, expand your job opportunities.
-Go fish.
-Travel.
-Get a car, if you don't already have one.
-Move out, if you haven't already.
-Buy some brain-teasers and such, keep your mind sharp.
-Find a pen pal on another continent.
-Built a model boat in a glass bottle.
-Play with fireworks.
-Join a gun club.
-Go backpacking through the woods for a week or 2 with minimal supplies.
-Hit on Debbie.
-Get rejected.
-Learn to sew, if you haven't already.
-Do kickboxing.
-Try biking to work 3 times a week weather permitting.
-Learn to conquer a childhood fear, if you have any.
-Once you've mastered the art of time budgeting, volunteer somewhere for a couple hours a week.
-Learn how to brew beer.
-Build a rock wall somewhere.
-Dig an 8 foot hole somewhere.
-Build a remote controlled aeroplane, and learn to fly it.
-Cut down a 40+ foor tree with a hatchet.
-Learn how to iron shirts properly, if you haven't already.
-See how many days in a row you can tell your mother you love her at least once, if she's alive and you don't already do it on the daily.
-Same as above, but with your father.
-Find some time in your busy schedule for random adventures with family/friends.

That oughtta be a good start. I've only been waititng about 2 years, there's plenty more things I can think of to do with my time. Once you get through that list, holla @chya boi and I'll give you some more ideas. Also, try to stop worrying so much. It's not good for you.


----------



## Pusser (25 May 2011)

Boozer (not the wisest choice of handles if you're trying to impress folks - "Pious" might be better, but less plausible  ;D), you don't need to add extra sugar to your Red Bull, Monster or whatever other energy drinks you seem to be consuming.  Relax.  Good things come to those who wait.  Just make sure you're ready when they do.


----------



## Boozer (26 May 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Things to do while waiting:
> 
> -Get a full time job, start working 40 hours a week.
> -Learn to better budget your time and money.
> ...



This one time at band camp...


----------



## Sapplicant (26 May 2011)

Boozer said:
			
		

> This one time at band camp...



Sitting on your couch watching American Pie wasn't on the list....


----------



## kawa11 (4 Jun 2011)

I'm pretty sure grammar and spelling mistakes on an infantry application will only _help_ your chances  ;D


----------



## franciscorivera (5 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure grammar and spelling mistakes on an infantry application will only _help_ your chances  ;D


OUCH...That was a low blow


----------



## infantryian (5 Jun 2011)

Wow, great list Sapplicant!

I do have to take exception to brew your own beer though. I find that people who brew their own beer always think it is amazing (which it isn't) and as such they force it on you anytime that you are near them. 

The following steps occur:
1. You take a swig, it tastes like some foul animal's urine.
2. They ask you how it is.
3. Being a polite Canadian you say "it is okay."
4. They say great, here is another...

DO NOT BREW YOUR OWN BEER!
(same goes for wine and moonshine too)


----------

